# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  When to take B6?

## XC Runner

I have been taking B6 like right before i go to bed, and i haven't really been noticing any changes.  So I was wondering am I taking it too early, or too late.  When should i take it?  Confused and need some answers   ::?:

----------


## Henfe

When I take b6 I usually take it before I go to bed and that works for me.
Maybe you need to take a higher dose?

----------


## XC Runner

Well I took a 200mg of it, but then I thought maybe that was too much, so I also was a little unclear on how much to take too.

----------


## Henfe

I think 200 is enough, I've been taking 250mg pills.
Beats me why it doesn't work.
Just try again.

----------


## XC Runner

I hear that some people use Melatonin, do you think that would help at all.

----------


## TygrHawk

Please be careful and read up before overdoing it on the B6.  Neurological damage is possible if you take too much.

I'm no expert, and I have found conflicting information on the internet, but just as an example, here is one quote that I found:





> _Originally posted by www.wizardofvitamins.com_
> *In most people, supplementation of up to 500 mg of Vitamin B6 daily is safe, but it is best to check with a health professional before taking high dosage supplements of this vitamin for an extended period of time.*



Personally, it doesn't seem to do much for me either.

----------


## XC Runner

Yeah I think i will stay with like 100 to 200mg of B6.  I don't think I will go over that.  Any suggestions about Melatonin, and how much to take.  3mg possibly?

----------


## tryured

Hey when I first started taking B6 I was only taking 50 MG before bed and it was working fine and I also found when I took too much it didn't really work as well, try dropping back to 50-100 every second or third day, and over 2 weeks see if you notice any changes in your dreams when you have taken the B6 compared to the days when you havn't.

----------


## Barbizzle

how com eyou guys take B6? Ive nevr atekn it, im kinda weary about it too.. Does it really help?

----------


## Matchbook

I think vitamins take a little longer to take affect.  I think you should try taking it midday.  Also as far as the dose is concerned, I take a b-complex that has 50 mg of b6 which is 3000% of the daily value.  That should be plenty.  I take melatonin as well.  3 mg.  But if b6 isn't working for you, try it earlier in the day, either midday or at the beginning of the day.

----------


## tryured

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *how com eyou guys take B6? Ive nevr atekn it, im kinda weary about it too.. Does it really help?*



It doesn't really help with anything except it makes your dreams more crisp and detailed. It doesn't help you remember more dreams or get you lucid. I havn't taken it for a few weeks now cause I ran out. Nothing really to be weary about though, it's not like taking drugs or anything.

----------


## Sam

Wow, I can honestly say B6 helped me. It probably would have been better if I took it midday, but meh. I woke up in the middle of the night with no dreams being remebered, looked at the clock and realized I probably hadn't started my REM cycle yet. So I tried MILD'ing back to sleep, with no LD, but I remembered my dreams better than ever. I usually don't see faces in my dream, I know who I'm talking to but never look at their faces, but this time, they were completely clear. I Remembered about 3 dreams after waking up that time and could write them down in the morning. I took the B6 2 hours before bedtime, on a totally full stomach and an empty bladder. Tonight I'll try the same dose (100 MG) and not eat as much. I also took a multivitamin with the B6, if that makes any difference.

----------


## Tornado Joe

One thing you may also want to look into when taking the vitamins is if they are regular tablets or "*time-release*" tablets. 

I take B-Complex vitamins that contain 50mg of all the B vitamin family in the morning. These timed-release tablets release or breakdown in your system evenly over a period of time. 

Then, on some nights, I'll take a regular, (non time-released )100mg B6 with a 250mg Magnesim tablet (Magnesium is like an enhancer with B6) about 1 hour before bed. This way, chances are that the lump dosage of B6 will be in my system by the time I hit the dream stages. 

For the most part I notice a difference when taking the late night vitamins. However, I would probably get more out of this method if I knew exactly how long it took for the regular tablets to dissolve and make it's way into my system.

Also, drink a nice tall glass of water with any vitamin - helps dissolve the tablets and get into your bloodstream quicker.

----------


## Henfe

[quote]   Any suggestions about Melatonin[quote]
I have never heard that melatonin makes your dreams more vivid, perhaps it does.

----------


## MaaN

melatonin is a hormone of some sort that your body produces when it gets dark out in corelation to sleep. so it suposed to make you go to sleep easier, sometimes perscribed as a jet lag fix.

----------


## bmx-life

I took 300mg 2hrs before bed the other night.  I had to nicer dreams but tonight ive taken 200mg at dinner time ie:5-6hrs before bed so ill see how it pans out.

----------


## lurker

eating a banana right before going to bed helps. :)

try taking your Bcomplex vitamins w/a meal/snack that contains fat.  -from meat, chicken, or dairy.  i remember reading an article in the paper saying that some vitamins (notably B complex vitamins) need to be consumed w/fat.  that way the vitamin clings the the fat, and the body is able to absorb it.  it talked about how taking vitamins w/ non fat milk showed little to no absorbtion of vitamins, 1% was marginally better than non fat, and so on.  the article was not trying to imply that one should chew on grissle before taking vitamins, but you get the idea...  take them right after a good meal, preferably one w/that has cow, or eggs in it or something.

3mg of melatonin works pretty good w/me.  just take one, and go lie down in the dark.  it's that simple.

----------

